# Sudocrem



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

What do people think about the use of this on pets if they have minor cuts. 
One of my cats had a bite on his neck that just didn't want to heal, so i used some (sparingly) and the cut healed lovely and was much better after a couple of days.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

We use it on the ferrets for cuts/wounds ( the vet recommended it ) 
I find it work really fantastic and also stop the ferret/other ferrets licking it.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

also great for sore bits on bunnies, especially babies that have had soft poops stuck on their bits
and clears hutch burn up in no time


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

we were told by vets to use it on a scabbed over tail end on a lurcher we fostered once. worked great.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Yup, it's great stuff. I use it on the dogs - just make sure it's rubbed in well so they can't lick it off easily.


----------



## Emmieloumoore (Jan 31, 2011)

I use this on my female dachshund in the summer when the end of her ears get dry


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

i used it on my mums dogs ears last summer and it worked brilliantly. fast too :2thumb:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

vet has recommended it to us for poppy our cat for a rash, working well.: victory:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

We always use it on any of our animals that have minor cuts :2thumb:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool, i work in a pet store and often get people come in asking for something for cuts grazes etc and i normally send them away with the suggestion of sudocrem instead of the products we sell as it seems to do as good if not a better job plus many people have it in the house already.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

my dad used it when the frogs had nose rub , cos it is waterproof so it stays on , we also use it on one of the dogs when his skin gets a little dry or irritated


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sudocrem is the best. Ive spent over £1000 on vet creams and steroids and anti biotics trying to cure my dogs allegys to dust mites and pollens. Sudocrem sooths all his red skin and clears up his rashes. I no longer have vet bills for this treatment.

Phil


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

We got reccomended this by the vet for our older dog too. Ive also read of it being reccomended in hoggies too. It seems safe enough from what ive read/experienced


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I use this a lot on my horses lol. I love the stuff


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

My mothers old bullmastiff has a form of cancer that results in a sore bleeding bum.Good job he's loved because this is what gets rubbed it to soothe his poor botty.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

We were instructed to use it by a vet on our dwarf hamster for skin irritation that he scratched and made bleed. Made it much worse and he washed a fair bit of it off XD on reading the pot it says that medical advice be sought if ingested so we dont use it on our animals anymore. warm salty water has always got the animals through any wound, and manuka honey


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I use this a lot on my horses lol. I love the stuff


gods gift to mud fever!!

I've recently recommended manuka honey to my mum for her current horse, after being advised to use it to treat various ailments in my snakes. It works a treat and mum has already used it on a kicked knee with great results..

But yeah...sudocrem is an old school god send :2thumb:

That and salt water!!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> We were instructed to use it by a vet on our dwarf hamster for skin irritation that he scratched and made bleed. Made it much worse and he washed a fair bit of it off XD on reading the pot it says that medical advice be sought if ingested so we dont use it on our animals anymore. warm salty water has always got the animals through any wound, and manuka honey


My daughter, when younger, had a thing for eating it if you wasn't quick enough to put it away =/ it didn't affect her in any way. Shes still a little madam lol



caffers1982 said:


> gods gift to mud fever!!
> 
> I've recently recommended manuka honey to my mum for her current horse, after being advised to use it to treat various ailments in my snakes. It works a treat and mum has already used it on a kicked knee with great results..
> 
> ...


I never thought about using it for mud fever but then ours haven't had it (touch wood) We do however used baby oil on the all feet, mail and tail in the wet seasons. It makes brushing mud out so much easier. 
What would you use manuka honey for? I've not heard of it tbh.
I normally used my contact lens solution (saline) for cleaning wounds it has a great little nozzle to into hard to reach places and is sterile plus i have loads to hand :whistling2:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

ditzychick said:


> My daughter, when younger, had a thing for eating it if you wasn't quick enough to put it away =/ it didn't affect her in any way. Shes still a little madam lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My general rule of thumb for mudfever is, where possible dont wash the legs when they come in at night (if they havent got it) and brush off in the morning once dry. If they have got it then wash with hipiscrub...picking off the scabs, dry thoroughly, then apply sudocrem...then vasaline in the morning before they go back out to act as a barrier. 
The second method was mainly used for my hunters due to the mudfever they would get under their bellies...
I guess the baby oil works in a similar way to the vasaline by creating a barrier. 

Manuka honey can be used for almost anything...I'm currently using it to treat a snake for mouth rot....but it can be used for burns and wounds etc. I believe its also being trialed to help various cancers...also baldness...

Its something you could even make a honey lemon hot drink from if you had a cold!! You can pick it up at most pharmacies...it varies in strength...for the snakes I'm using +5, but for a horse you'd prob want to up it. I think my mum bought +10

Yeah I can imagine the contact lens stuff is handy to have about! Never that sterile for me...always mud and hair mixed in but still did the job.

I swear...even for a broken bone my mum would tell me to put salt water on it :2thumb:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

caffers1982 said:


> I swear...even for a broken bone my mum would tell me to put salt water on it :2thumb:


I wonder if she went to a similar school to the one I was at? It didn't matter what was wrong with you - sprained ankle, period cramps, tummy bug, even homesickness on a residential course - the remedy was always the same.

"Sit down, I'll get you a glass of water."


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> I wonder if she went to a similar school to the one I was at? It didn't matter what was wrong with you - sprained ankle, period cramps, tummy bug, even homesickness on a residential course - the remedy was always the same.
> 
> "Sit down, I'll get you a glass of water."


Yep I think it was just called the 'old school'...I do love that way of thinking though...so uncomplicated and simple :2thumb:


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

When my first cat had an accident the vet advised salt water to keep the stitches and drains clear. It left him with a paw that bent back so he walked on his wrist. If he was outside it went sore and occasionally bled the vet recomended using germoline or savlon on the sore patch and it always worked.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Sudocreme - best thing ever! used it on the horses for stable rug rubs, used it on one of the dogs for an infected ear, another for a skin rash...save your pennies on vets lotions and potions, the old products are always the best :2thumb:


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive never considered using Sudocrem on cuts for animals to be honest. I only ever use it if I have rash, but more commonly on my horrible spotty skin.

On my rats if they have cuts and war wounds, they get GSE dropped on it, then Dermagel rubbed over it. The next day you can barely tell there was a problem.


----------

